
Flappy Bird Developer Says He’s Taking The Hit Game Down Tomorrow - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/08/flappy-bird-going-down/
======
EvanL
Calling it right now. No one just takes down an app that is generating $50k+
day in ad revenue. This might just be a brilliant PR stunt, should drive
several million downloads today. No way is the app coming down tomorrow.

~~~
selectout
I think this may be the case, but wouldn't be surprised if he did take it
down. He has plenty of money from this, the name recognition now that any
releases he makes will get a decent amount of players, and he can just work on
something with less pressure behind it.

------
Tzunamitom
Please give me peace...

I’ve emailed Nguyen to find out more and will update this post if I hear back.

Classic.

